# Recessed maxilla and bloated face correlation



## Cristiano88 (Dec 7, 2021)

The situation is this.
All my life, despite reaching some very low body fat levels(i weighed 64kg at 1,88 at some point) i always felt my face is more bloated than it should be.
Recently i found out i have a flat(recessed maybe) maxilla.
I know that there are plenty of people here with the same problem as me so my question to them is this. 
Has any of you recessed maxilla-cells leanmaxxed and noticed that your face is still pretty puffy? Or puffier than you would expect? 
I assume it depends on other factors as well, like zygos, jaw, etc, but i have the impression that the recessed maxilla is the main contributor to this puffy-face even when lean failo.


----------



## BrunoMarsCel (Dec 7, 2021)

yeah as your cheeks looks puffy because your maxilla is sunken in theres no way to fix that other than lefort or bimax


----------



## LooksDeficiency (Dec 7, 2021)

Causation*


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 7, 2021)

Yeah, I cope with it by doing face exercises and face pulling.


----------



## agoostis (Dec 7, 2021)

how do you know if your maxilla is recessed ? its ez to see a recessed mandible but im struggling to see maxilla


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 7, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Yeah, I cope with it by doing face exercises and face pulling.


Gains?


Cristiano88 said:


> Has any of you recessed maxilla-cells leanmaxxed and noticed that your face is still pretty puffy? Or puffier than you would expect?


yeah you’re are bloated because recessed. Theres a thread about it.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 7, 2021)

Well this sucks. Midface implants are not a good alternative to lefort or bimax?
From what i read bimax is if you have also a recessed jaw. I don't. I just have a recessed maxilla.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 7, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> Gains?
> 
> yeah you’re are bloated because recessed. Theres a thread about it.


I don't know the particular thread you are referring to however i read every thread here which has maxilla in title and i did not see the issue i mentioned popping up. (lean people still looking puffy)


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 7, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> Gains?


Yeah it works.

My face is as lean as its gonna get.

The face pulling actual works and makes me look less recessed.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 7, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Yeah, I cope with it by doing face exercises and face pulling.


Did you notice any results?


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 7, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Yeah it works.
> 
> My face is as lean as its gonna get.
> 
> The face pulling actual works and makes me look less recessed.


Can you link me guide or tell me in 2-3 words what exercies are you doing? 
Myself i am just chewing falim...


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 7, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> Well this sucks. Midface implants are not a good alternative to lefort or bimax?
> From what i read bimax is if you have also a recessed jaw. I don't. I just have a recessed maxilla.


Mewing broadens your maxilla and brings it forward but it takes forever.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 7, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Mewing broadens your maxilla and brings it forward but it takes forever.


I am 34. From what i read mewing does not work at my age. 
And not to mention that are some people who don't believe in it anyway.


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 7, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Mewing broadens your maxilla and brings it forward but it takes forever.


How old are you? When did you have most gains?


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 7, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> I don't know the particular thread you are referring to however i read every thread here which has maxilla in title and i did not see the issue i mentioned popping up. (lean people still looking puffy)


https://looksmax.org/threads/youre-not-bloated-youre-recessed.388104/


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 7, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> I am 34. From what i read mewing does not work at my age.
> And not to mention that are some people who don't believe in it anyway.


Mewing at your age will simply prevent your maxilla from growing downwards as you age and will prevent your airway from getting smaller.
It is also required for full body proper posture,and it will also keep your Hyoid raised and those muscles will overtime adapt and your submental will be better.


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 7, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> Can you link me guide or tell me in 2-3 words what exercies are you doing?
> Myself i am just chewing falim...


 
Face Pulling






Face Exercises..

I could send some videos, but I've created my own routine...

The face pulling actually deals with the bone structure.


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 7, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> How old are you? When did you have most gains?


Started mewing at 18. That was 3 years ago

It was easier to see the gains once I started losing face fat


----------



## 432432 (Dec 8, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Started mewing at 18. That was 3 years ago
> 
> It was easier to see the gains once I started losing face fat


I have high cheekbones/zygoma, that dont project much anteriorly. does face-pulling help cheekbones project anteriorly forward?


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 8, 2021)

yes, i used to be auschwitz tier skinny and my face was still very bloated due to recession. you need more forward growth to pull all the skin taut.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 8, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> yes, i used to be auschwitz tier skinny and my face was still very bloated due to recession. you need more forward growth to pull all the skin taut.


Did you find a solution for this?
Surgery?
Facepulling?
MARPE?


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 8, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> Did you find a solution for this?
> Surgery?
> Facepulling?
> MARPE?


gonna schedule orthodontics then bimax. in my view mewing and facepulling are a complete meme outside of your childhood years when your bones are actually pliable.


----------



## noprogressno (Dec 8, 2021)

I have the same issue. Unfortunately even bimax won't save it if the upper parts of the maxilla are recessed as well because lefort only affects the lower part of the maxilla...


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 8, 2021)

432432 said:


> I have high cheekbones/zygoma, that dont project much anteriorly. does face-pulling help cheekbones project anteriorly forward?


I've noticed minor improvements in the projection of my cheekbones and zygos since face pulling.


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 14, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> The situation is this.
> All my life, despite reaching some very low body fat levels(i weighed 64kg at 1,88 at some point) i always felt my face is more bloated than it should be.
> Recently i found out i have a flat(recessed maybe) maxilla.
> I know that there are plenty of people here with the same problem as me so my question to them is this.
> ...


My maxilla isn't recessed by any means ( asked a plastic surgeon) , and I'm bloated beyond salvation point , I wouldn't suspect that it has something to do with your maxilla , because bloating comes from water retention in cells of the tissue


----------



## antiantifa (Dec 14, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> The situation is this.
> All my life, despite reaching some very low body fat levels(i weighed 64kg at 1,88 at some point) i always felt my face is more bloated than it should be.
> Recently i found out i have a flat(recessed maybe) maxilla.
> I know that there are plenty of people here with the same problem as me so my question to them is this.
> ...


Bloated face is likely caused by the shape of your face, but not the overall size. I have a theory that a wide maxilla at the front makes your face seem leaner, while a wide maxilla at the back makes it seem much wider. 

I've tried mewing at the front of my face, but no luck yet in widening my maxilla that way...

I think one of the biggest looksmax inventions will one day be an expander that only specifically targets the front maxilla.


----------



## tristoff (Dec 16, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> The situation is this.
> All my life, despite reaching some very low body fat levels(i weighed 64kg at 1,88 at some point) i always felt my face is more bloated than it should be.
> Recently i found out i have a flat(recessed maybe) maxilla.
> I know that there are plenty of people here with the same problem as me so my question to them is this.
> ...


The explanation of recessed maxilla and a "bloated face" correlation is actually really simple. Both are the result of improper tongue patterns. For the recessed maxilla it's caused by the tongue not being on the roof of your mouth during your growing years. And the "bloated face" is a result of improper swallow. Which causes your cheeks to resemble a babies because you are swallowing with your cheeks like a baby. So it's not water like bloat would suggest or fat as chubby cheeks would suggest, but actually overgrown cheek muscles.

Both of the above can be caused by a tongue restriction / tongue tie ( my case ). Which is why they are correlated.

Luckily for you both can also be cured relatively easily without surgery. First you should get your tongue tie cut. After the cause is dealt with you will need myofunctional therapy to relearn proper tongue patterns and an expander to fix your recessed maxilla. With this the muscle in your cheeks will atrophy and you will get "hollow cheeks" and your cheek bones will be able to be seen, recessed maxilla is less noticeable but your upper lip will look better.

Goodluck my fellow tonguecel.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a bloated face as well despite being low bf in general. If I jut my mandible forward, the skin stretches out and I get cheek hollowing. So it seems like there is too much skin/soft tissue for the amount of bone I naturally have


----------



## FallenChadlite (Dec 16, 2021)

I learned the hard way that high FWHR broad heads like me literally cannot carry weight in the face. You look bloated and terrible, no exceptions. I’m finally down below 15% for the first time in years and I look like a completely different person. Amazon photos doesn’t even recognize new pics. Shooting for even more gains at 10%, but it makes me sad how many years I wasted with a disgusting, fat face.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 17, 2021)

tristoff said:


> The explanation of recessed maxilla and a "bloated face" correlation is actually really simple. Both are the result of improper tongue patterns. For the recessed maxilla it's caused by the tongue not being on the roof of your mouth during your growing years. And the "bloated face" is a result of improper swallow. Which causes your cheeks to resemble a babies because you are swallowing with your cheeks like a baby. So it's not water like bloat would suggest or fat as chubby cheeks would suggest, but actually overgrown cheek muscles.
> 
> Both of the above can be caused by a tongue restriction / tongue tie ( my case ). Which is why they are correlated.
> 
> ...


Thanks for offering me a different perspective on this.will investigate what you said.
About maxilla tho i think it s mainly mouth breathing which led to this.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 17, 2021)

FallenChadlite said:


> I learned the hard way that high FWHR broad heads like me literally cannot carry weight in the face. You look bloated and terrible, no exceptions. I’m finally down below 15% for the first time in years and I look like a completely different person. Amazon photos doesn’t even recognize new pics. Shooting for even more gains at 10%, but it makes me sad how many years I wasted with a disgusting, fat face.


Hi!
What you said is something i can relate.
I also saw other people on other forums saying that they noticed the face lean gains more from going from 10 to 9 bf than from going from 15 to 10. It s like the fat from the face is the last to go.


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 17, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> I have a bloated face as well despite being low bf in general. If I jut my mandible forward, the skin stretches out and I get cheek hollowing. So it seems like there is too much skin/soft tissue for the amount of bone I naturally have


Yeah, this is due to a certain degree of recesiveness.
I also have this


----------



## entropy137 (Dec 26, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> The situation is this.
> All my life, despite reaching some very low body fat levels(i weighed 64kg at 1,88 at some point) i always felt my face is more bloated than it should be.
> Recently i found out i have a flat(recessed maybe) maxilla.
> I know that there are plenty of people here with the same problem as me so my question to them is this.
> ...


Yes


----------



## entropy137 (Dec 26, 2021)

agoostis said:


> how do you know if your maxilla is recessed ? its ez to see a recessed mandible but im struggling to see maxilla


In full profile view, draw a line from your ear hole to your infraorbit crease, then draw a perpendicular line to that from your eyes. If the base of your nose is on or behind that line then it's recessed. In some cases you can't even see the base of your nose from profile because the maxilla is too recessed.


----------



## Benjibanks (Jan 23, 2022)

agoostis said:


> how do you know if your maxilla is recessed ? its ez to see a recessed mandible but im struggling to see maxilla


Take a pic from the side like fully on the side you’ll see that the Philtrum the area between your nose and upper lip is project out, sunken in or somewhere in between. That affects the appearance from front as well in a subtle yet meaningful way. Also the upper maxilla is basically the area to the side of the nose and under your under eye area. Think the front of your zygotes that area will also be either projects recessed/sunken or in between. I’d be careful listening to advice on it here though because this area is truly a difference maker on your face however it’s subtle and most people even here don’t understand the details. Go to maxillofacial surgeons and plastic surgeons for real advice and trust your gut with all it obviously


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 8, 2022)

Cristiano88 said:


> The situation is this.
> All my life, despite reaching some very low body fat levels(i weighed 64kg at 1,88 at some point) i always felt my face is more bloated than it should be.
> Recently i found out i have a flat(recessed maybe) maxilla.
> I know that there are plenty of people here with the same problem as me so my question to them is this.
> ...





FallenChadlite said:


> I learned the hard way that high FWHR broad heads like me literally cannot carry weight in the face. You look bloated and terrible, no exceptions. I’m finally down below 15% for the first time in years and I look like a completely different person. Amazon photos doesn’t even recognize new pics. Shooting for even more gains at 10%, but it makes me sad how many years I wasted with a disgusting, fat face.


any updates?
thanks



dakchuh said:


> yes, i used to be auschwitz tier skinny and my face was still very bloated due to recession. you need more forward growth to pull all the skin taut.


did u get bimax?


----------



## krisal (Oct 8, 2022)

Cope your just fat. Barret has the best maxilla and still gets bloated


----------

